# I'm way too scared to see a therapist



## arealghost (Feb 20, 2013)

And after reading some of these posts I will never see one. I'm below average looking, have a deformity & therefore petrified. 

I'm quit content with just the antidepressants. The way I see it is, I don't want to change anything about myself. This is who I am. 

There is nothing wrong with me.

I saw a psychiatrist when I was a kid & said to him "There is nothing wrong with me" & that was that.

I don't feel like there is anything wrong with me.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I see a therapist twice a month, I like her, she's helped me more than I ever thought possible. There are good therapists and not so good ones, so beware of this and if you manage to see one and you're not happy with them, find another.

IMO, therapy only works if you're willing to open up, if they have to drag information out of you its pretty frustrating for both parties. If you don't need a therapist and are coping fine on meds, certainly don't feel pressured to visit one.

I'm happy to read you're feeling more comfortable with yourself OP, that's half the battle fought and won.


----------



## arealghost (Feb 20, 2013)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Okay, I'm confused. Saying you are too scared to see a therapist would indicate that you want to see one, but fear is preventing you from doing so. Yet your post says you don't want to change anything, that this is who you are? Well, are you being forced to see a therapist, I don't understand. And if it's who you are, why are you taking meds? I'm just asking. On the first part, the part I bolded, are you petrified to see a therapist because of your looks? Like everyone that goes there doesn't have their own issues. The therapist is a trained professional who deals with all sorts of people. Anyway, they aren't going to judge you, so I don't understand that it is you claim to be petrified of. It's not like you are going to get kicked out of their office based on how you look. And for every post their is on this board saying they had a bad experience with therapy, there are also people who had great success with it, including myself. As you should know from these boards, people are far more inclined to post negative experiences in their lives far more frequently than positive ones. And could it be that some people with great, life changing experiences with therapy don't feel the need to post here? Come on, think about why people are here. Most people are here to vent, not to change. The people that change don't frequent this site as those who are still struggling with anxiety and depression. Think about it.


What I meant was I'd be nervous because there'd be nothing there to fix.


----------

